# Is 2.8 Ghz good for gaming?



## CaP-a-CoP

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883229100

I'm not talking crysis here, but could it at least run Call of duty World at war, or any source games?

also, i can only get pre-built pc's, not frankenstein pc's (little does my mom know that cyberpowerpc is built with frankenstein parts :grin

thanks to anyone and everyone


----------



## manic

Power supply is lacking on that machine, as well as the video card.
Amd dual cores are perfectly capable of gaming...You will need to 
upgrade items mentioned for decent performance..With a minimum of
the power supply, 420watts isnt quite cutting it nowadays....


----------



## Tumbleweed36

I agree with my team mate *Manic.* While the video card is just average and not a real strong gaming card, any upgrades will require a bigger and better power supply. For example an 8800gts would require something like a Corsair 550 power supply. To be quite honest, I would be surprised if that 420 watt power supply even with that average video card made it through the year warranty period. The CPU is fine for gaming. 

I would not purchase this unit if you plan on doing any worthwhile gaming. That is my opinion.


----------



## Tyree

Note how they fail to list the brand name of the important hardware -Mobo, graphics card, PSU.


----------



## manic

Its a fill in the blanks deal:grin: Crystal ball syndrome...


----------

